# DK45 loosing hydraulic power



## cajunshooter (May 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have a 2003 DK45 4x4 and have owned it for about 5 years. I have had absolutely no problems at all with this tractor, until recently. Over the last couple of months, the hydraulics have gotten slower and weaker every time I have used it. I checked the fluid and topped off the fluid with standard tractor hydraulic fluid from TSC. This made absolutely no difference in the speed or strength of the hydraulics. The steering and 3pt and loader are all now almost not working at all. Any idea of what could be causing this?? Is there a filter or screen that I should be cleaning????
Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks Ron...


----------



## cajunshooter (May 26, 2014)

Thanks anyway, I got a response on another more active forum........


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry Ron, lots of folks still filing in after the holiday and if anyone is like myself, trying to balance work with other projects on the side. So what was the problem going on with your Kioti?


----------



## Bod73 (Aug 28, 2021)

cajunshooter said:


> Hi everyone, I have a 2003 DK45 4x4 and have owned it for about 5 years. I have had absolutely no problems at all with this tractor, until recently. Over the last couple of months, the hydraulics have gotten slower and weaker every time I have used it. I checked the fluid and topped off the fluid with standard tractor hydraulic fluid from TSC. This made absolutely no difference in the speed or strength of the hydraulics. The steering and 3pt and loader are all now almost not working at all. Any idea of what could be causing this?? Is there a filter or screen that I should be cleaning????
> Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks Ron...


What did you lean was wrong [email protected]


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bod73 said:


> What did you lean was wrong [email protected]


You'll have to find that illusive "More Active Forum" that the poster went to 8 years ago.! 
Start a new thread of your own in this Kioti forum and I'm sure you'll get some up to date responses from current members.


----------

